# NCEES Account record- verification of employment



## gman0429 (Mar 7, 2016)

I am currently applying for an account record with NCEES and have a question about my verification of employment form. 

 My current supervisor has decided that they do not want to complete my verification of employment form for me. I must now go to my company's HR department in order for them to verify that I am currently employed with my company. My company's HR department will verify my employment, but will not provide any information regarding the nature of my employment. So they will not complete questions such as "Do you recommend this applicant be licensed?"  or "How would you rate this employee's work?"   I was wondering if anyone had a similar experience and how will this effects the approval of my account record application by NCEES? Unfortunately, I don't have enough experience where I can list it as non-engineering related work. 

I will be calling NCEES to see what they say, but just wanted to hear if anyone else has been in a similar situation. 

Thanks, 

GM


----------



## parissa_wall2 (Mar 7, 2016)

As far as I know your supervisor needs to verify your work experience and thats what the board is looking for, try to convince your manager/supervisor to confirm your experience.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 8, 2016)

It sounds like you are applying for an NCEES record, so I'm assuming you are licensed in at least one other state. So two things....didn't your supervisor need to verify your experience prior to your original licensure? What changed?

The other thing I was going to add: you might decide the record isn't worth it right now. They are getting rid of the records system as of June 1. http://ncees.org/supplemental-pages/new-and-improved-records-program/?utm_source=website-interstitial&amp;utm_medium=interstitial&amp;utm_campaign=new-records-applicants



> Attention New Records Applicants
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 8, 2016)

Why would your supervisor NOT verify your employment?

That just seems odd to me.


----------



## gman0429 (Mar 8, 2016)

First off thank you for the responses.  

Yes, I am currently registered in another state. Its a bit of a long story, but yes, my supervisory verified my employment during my original licensure and I am aware that there is a new account record system being rolled out by NCEES.  My account record application is currently pending, so if I do not complete my application before May 1st, my information is invalidated and I have to start over from scratch with the new system. I was hoping to complete my application before that date so that I don't have to contact my references, college, past employers etc. all over again.   My supervisor (for reasons that are too complicated to get into) has decided they do not want to verify my employment until this summer (after the May 1st deadline).  What will most likely happen is I won't be able to complete my application before May 1st and will have to use the new system.  Hopefully the new system is easier to work with.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 8, 2016)

It sounds like you need to find a company that is easier to work with.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 8, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> It sounds like you need to find a company that is easier to work with.


QFT.  I would not want to work for a company that stifles professional development.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 8, 2016)

wow that sucks..

I've never had anyone refuse, but for my first 10 months out of school I worked for a small engineering firm and years later I could not track down my supervisor (he was originally from Kentucky, and then moved around and by the time I applied for my PE he had left the profession. So they had to go the HR route, but it did work out that the 10 months was counted towards my experience.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 9, 2016)

Road Guy said:


> wow that sucks..
> 
> I've never had anyone refuse, but for my first 10 months out of school I worked for a small engineering firm and years later I could not track down my supervisor (he was originally from Kentucky, and then moved around and by the time I applied for my PE he had left the profession. So they had to go the HR route, but it did work out that the 10 months was counted towards my experience.


I feel like this type of story is all too common. But never heard of someone deciding not to verify experience. Perhaps the boss has no plans of having this the OP get licensed in multiple states and doesn't want to pay the ongoing records fee, afterall if they do want the OP to get registered in another state, this does't become an option.

I'm guessing there is information important to the story we aren't hearing about.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Mar 9, 2016)

Very strange workplace situation. I can't believe that they are not willing to vouch for you.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 9, 2016)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> Perhaps the boss has no plans of having this the OP get licensed in multiple states and doesn't want to pay the ongoing records fee,
> 
> I'm guessing there is information important to the story we aren't hearing about.


Even so, other than some company time it doesn't cost anything to verify experience.  My previous employer had no need for me to obtain my PE nor my NCEES record but still provided employment verification.  Needless to say I was responsible for my own annual fees and such.

There simply has to me more to the story.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 9, 2016)

knight1fox3 said:


> > 1 hour ago, cupojoe PE PMP said:
> >
> > Perhaps the boss has no plans of having this the OP get licensed in multiple states and doesn't want to pay the ongoing records fee,
> >
> ...


Perhaps a weekend retreat photo of the boss with a subordinate?


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Mar 9, 2016)

Hopefully I'm wrong, but all I can think of is that you may not be employed there after May.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Boomer01 PE said:


> Hopefully I'm wrong, but all I can think of is that you may not be employed there after May.


And.....you went there.


----------



## Boomer01 PE (Mar 10, 2016)

Ken PE 3.0 said:


> And.....you went there.


Somebody had to throw out the obvious.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Mar 11, 2016)

Boomer01 PE said:


> Somebody had to throw out the obvious.


It's much better to face these kinds of things with a sense of poise and rationality.


----------



## thekzieg (Mar 11, 2016)

Great. Now I have that song stuck in my head!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2021)

When I changed state, me too had difficulty getting my work experience signed...one of my previous Boss simply did not respond back, I had to contact his manager who was very good, he did it for me, needless to say it was a bad experience....


----------

